# finally received diagnosis for my back..



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. Maybe if you do all the things they tell you to do now, especially the right exercises after surgery, eat right and all that it'll keep it from getting too much worse too soon. I hope so.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

think carefully about it if they suggest you fuse a vertebrae to another , like how they remove a disc. this can often cause the problems to mearly shift to the next disc above the surgery location. however, a friend of mine had some bone spurs "scraped" off via surgery with great success. she still has occasional back trouble, but not nearly so bad.

I have pretty constant lower back pain, and some numbness in my left leg, made very noticeable when I am riding. walking is the thing that has helped me the most. not standing, walking.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> think carefully about it if they suggest you fuse a vertebrae to another , like how they remove a disc. this can often cause the problems to mearly shift to the next disc above the surgery location. however, a friend of mine had some bone spurs "scraped" off via surgery with great success. she still has occasional back trouble, but not nearly so bad.
> 
> I have pretty constant lower back pain, and some numbness in my left leg, made very noticeable when I am riding. walking is the thing that has helped me the most. not standing, walking.


yeah fusion is an option i may have to think about..this is degenerative.it wont get better unfortunately...and one of my discs is already pretty much gone..the bone spurs are a very small thing compared to the arthritis...and yeah i may want the bone spurs removed so they dont get too much larger..they will end up reforming..and ill always be in pain..but its just something i have to live with..just sucks because this puts my farrier apprenticeship on hold.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I have degenerative disc disease, arthritis in my facet joints and spinal stenosis since my diagnosis at the age of 17 years old. 

Yes it's very painful to deal and down right frustrating. I've seen multiple doctors. Some that were "too eager" to cut me open and others that were thinking it wasn't a big deal. So be careful and get a lot of different opinions first. I've seen orthopedic surgeons, nuero surgeons and etc. 

My back is now on the back burner with my doctors thinking I might have a brain injury or MS or a brain tumor. So now I have to deal with that.

Good luck and be careful what doctors choose for you. My grandpa had multiple surgeries for his back problems and his still in pain. I might just chose to deal with the pain for now.

I am 20 years old.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

And you are right it will never get better. I also have my L5-S1 disc gone. Man hard I sleep most nights!!!


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

HeroMyOttb said:


> And you are right it will never get better. I also have my L5-S1 disc gone. Man hard I sleep most nights!!!


same exact discs in my back that are on theyre way out heh


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I here a lot of people with the L5-S1 disc gone.... I wonder if it is due to being in a more active spot in your back? Like I notice I always Bend right around where that disc is.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hero, have you tried sleeping in a hammock? My bed needed replacing and I'd read of people sleeping in hammocks. Not to expensive so I gave it a shot. I bo't a woven Brazilian type, not the parachute material. No spreader bars. That was four years ago and I will never go back to a regular mattress. My back hasn't bothered me since as the hammock supports every part of the body that touches it. It takes a few nights to get used to. I use a sleeping bag and pillow for bedding. It hangs from J hooks screwed into the wall studs.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Saddlebag thanks so much for the advice, like you said its not that expensive of an investment, I might give it a try.

During the night I have to move to the bed to the couch , to a different couch to get sleep because of the pain.

Comfort only lasts for a while before I have to move.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

HeroMyOttb said:


> Saddlebag thanks so much for the advice, like you said its not that expensive of an investment, I might give it a try.
> 
> During the night I have to move to the bed to the couch , to a different couch to get sleep because of the pain.
> 
> Comfort only lasts for a while before I have to move.


yeah..i have to sleep on my side...cant sleep on my back as my legs tend to start to hurt as well as my back then they lose all feeling..id look up the hammock thing but i have rabbits in my room..knowing my luck they would eat the **** thing lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Khainon said:


> yeah fusion is an option i may have to think about..this is degenerative.it wont get better unfortunately...and one of my discs is already pretty much gone..the bone spurs are a very small thing compared to the arthritis...and yeah i may want the bone spurs removed so they dont get too much larger..they will end up reforming..and ill always be in pain..but its just something i have to live with..just sucks because this puts my farrier apprenticeship on hold.



how does the doctor tell you to deal with the pain? do you take medication? this has become more and more a question for me, as somedays I am chawing on tylenol like candy, and I know it's very bad for me, but my stomach cannot tolerate NSAIDs very well.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> how does the doctor tell you to deal with the pain? do you take medication? this has become more and more a question for me, as somedays I am chawing on tylenol like candy, and I know it's very bad for me, but my stomach cannot tolerate NSAIDs very well.


yes i am on hydrocodone which manages the pain enough to the point i can get on daily life without wanting to die constantly..i am also using lidoderm patches which numb my back


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is that something you can stay on, indefinitely? my doc has been very reluctant to prescribe any narcotic pain meds. I think, however, my back issue and pain are probably not as bad as what you are experiencing. it does, however, impact my quality of life in a constant, low-grade manner.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> is that something you can stay on, indefinitely? my doc has been very reluctant to prescribe any narcotic pain meds. I think, however, my back issue and pain are probably not as bad as what you are experiencing. it does, however, impact my quality of life in a constant, low-grade manner.


doctors usually dont like patients to be on it long term due to addiction...but i have been on it for five months as it is the only thing that actually works. he has no issues with prescribing it to me three times a day each month


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Khainon, rabbits chewing a hammock, now there's an excuse and a half to not try the hammock. Do the rabbits run around while you are trying to sleep? During the day just hang one end to the other hook, tie a shoelace around the middle and hang it up too. This will keep the hammock well out of reach of the rabbits. I can't ly on my back for but minutes on a mattress but by lying diagonally it's very comfortable. My hammock is a double wide.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 2 crushed discs in my lower spine, I live on naproxen to ensure I can function and do my horses. 
I've refused surgery to have my vertebrae fused as I'm terrified of having someone operate on my spine and also of making my currently manageable pain level unmanageable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

^^^ That is how I feel as well. 

My pain is some what manageable with meds, exercises, and all the other fun things to help with back pain.

I don't want to risk a surgery that should help me but instead make my pain unbearable, and at 20 years old I don't really want that right now.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm only 28, thankfully mine is as a result of an accident not a degenerative disease so is unlikely to get much worse on its own any time soon, but I do know where you come from. 
Have you tried Pilates? Really helps my back as does a really good chiropractor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I might have to try pilates. Does the chiro really make you feel better?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, it may just be the nature of my injury but both realy realy help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay thank you Faye. Maybe I'll give it a try. I have nothing to lose!


----------

